# Combining Contracts



## dagger1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hoping for some advice everyone, thanks in advance.  We currently own a 20K contract (June 1 anniversary); an 18K contract (May 1 contract); and are waiting for the transfer of a 12K contract (August 1 anniversary).  We bought the 12K contract to combine with the 18K to get an extra HK token.  Now I am wondering if there are any reasons not to do this...  Are there other reasons to do it, such as slightly lower MF’s (for a 30K contract vs a 12K and an 18K)?
Does anyone have any suggestions or comments or advice re: our plan to combine the two contracts?
Thanks again for taking the time...


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 26, 2020)

In your plan you will gain 1 HKC but lose 1 GC. Your MF's would be slightly lower. If you are going to combine you should do it at the time of transfer to save a later fee of $299.


----------



## dagger1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks, great advice!  We are taking advantage of the combination at time of transfer to save the $299.  The loss of a GC is significant but at least WM allows you to add 2 “permanent” “users” which we have done with 2 of our kids.  I appreciate the advice!!


----------



## Murphyw (Apr 5, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks, great advice!  We are taking advantage of the combination at time of transfer to save the $299.  The loss of a GC is significant but at least WM allows you to add 2 “permanent” “users” which we have done with 2 of our kids.  I appreciate the advice!!



What is the process to add 2 "permanent" "users" to your account?


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Murphyw said:


> What is the process to add 2 "permanent" "users" to your account?


I logged into our account and did it online.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 5, 2020)

Murphyw said:


> What is the process to add 2 "permanent" "users" to your account?


Use this link: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/permissionAddendum.jsp


----------

